# Budget advise 2.0 to 5.1



## Go_Ducks (Oct 17, 2008)

Hello all, I've been tinkering around here for awhile and am finally able to start building my system. I was just going to buy the Onkyo 9300 and be done with it but have changed my mind, mainly because of the wife factor. She dosent want a full 5.1 system in the room we are using now. I was just going to buy the system anyway and just use the front three and the sub and put the other speakers else where(how do you think this would sound?) or I figured i would build a better 2.0 or 2.1 system, possibly 3.0 or 3.1 system. Which is also a question I have. What order do I buy in? Front left/right, then sub, then center? Or front three then sub? I'm 70-30 for HT and music if that matters. Our room is best guess 15x15 with 20ft celings open in the back (behind couch) to the dining room which has 8ft celings. It's also somewhat open on the right side with the staircase. The TV (61" Sammy DLP) is in front of the couch maybe 6ft, with a love seat to the left of the couch off center of the TV. My budget right now is around 800$ but I am fine with just the reciever and front two for now. As of now with the TV stand my wife may get i will need bookshelf speakers but will take recomendations for towers in case it changes. I "thought" I had my mind up as was going to get the Paradigm Atoms for L/R and whatever Onkyo reciever I could afford after. Then later either get the matching center and 2 more Atoms or maybe Titans and move the Atoms to the rear. Now I'm not sure:huh: Heard alot about the Behringer 2030p and Aperion etc.. 

Guess I'm really looking for more advise lol. I want the best bang for the buck, but don't everyone. What would be the best way of going about this with my first 800$ Would like to get to 2.1 or 3.1 right away but with the budget I know I can't. Also I have no Idea what sub to get, probally in the 200$ range when the time comes.

Thanks again everyone!

Sorry about the typos, one paragraph etc...I have a broken finger on my strong hand and am reduced to typing by pecking


----------



## Go_Ducks (Oct 17, 2008)

Check that, the room is closer to 12X12


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

of course, start with a receiver... here's what we can start with

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Truehd/Dts-hd-Master-Audio-Av-Receiver/1.html

Now it sounds like you don't have the floorspace for towers, but I do need to ask if you have the floorspace for bookshelf stands... because that's the same thing!

Here's a nice tower currently on sale

http://www.emptek.com/special_ef50t.php

As recently as last week it retailed around $900 a pair and will definitely fit the criteria of "small footprint" IMO.

However without a sub you would still be missing a lot of bass. So for the time being you need to get a sub and match it with the good ol behringer 2030ps as you've already considered.

A nice sub is the Lavasub 12" for $330

Eventually when you feel ready, you can then move the 2030ps to the sides as surrounds and pair them with something more manly, like some Focal Grand Utopias.

(just kidding)


----------



## Go_Ducks (Oct 17, 2008)

GranteedEV said:


> Now it sounds like you don't have the floorspace for towers, but I do need to ask if you have the floorspace for bookshelf stands... because that's the same thing!


The problem isn't floor space really, it's the shelfs in the entertainment center she was looking at, which brings me to another question, would the bookshelfs being rear ported (ie Atoms) be a problem actually on a bookshelf?


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

Go_Ducks said:


> The problem isn't floor space really, it's the shelfs in the entertainment center she was looking at, which brings me to another question, would the bookshelfs being rear ported (ie Atoms) be a problem actually on a bookshelf?


Ported speakers aren't ideal for placement inside a cabinet. It would really be best to have them outside the cabinet and a couple of feet from the wall.


----------



## XEagleDriver (Apr 15, 2010)

Go_Ducks said:


> . . .
> 
> 1) What order do I buy in? Front left/right, then sub, then center? Or front three then sub? I'm 70-30 for HT and music if that matters.
> 
> ...



GoDuck,

1) Best purchase order plan is; L/R, receiver, sub, center, then surrounds.

2) For $800, a pair of decent bookshelves and AVR should be possible. I would not venture into towers, unless you stumble into an outstanding deal.

3) With the bookshelves actually being on a bookshelf (radical idea), go with either front ported (i.e. PSB Image) or a sealed design.

4) 2.0 + AVR is the most realistic for now.

5) I would delay, save and buy a higher quality $400-500 sub, rather than a $200 sub sooner. You will get more bang for the buck in the long run with the more capable sub. For now, research the several excellent ID sub companies, SVS, HSU, Epik, etc. and watch for after Xmas discounts. [edit] If you are handy, a DIY sub is a good option and there are plenty of knowledgeable folks in this forum (myself excluded)!

Is there a typing method besides pecking?? :rofl:

Cheers and quick recovery,
XEagleDriver


----------



## callas01 (Oct 24, 2010)

I too am in the midst of an upgrade, I recently sold my sub, bought a new one, sold my Energy 5.0 bought my Dyns which were just 2 bookshelfs, now Im selling my receiver and Im gonna buy a new one. Then Ill add a center... on and on. I think you are much better off with a very good 2.1 system to start. Your room is a little smaller then mine it sounds, so a quality bookshelf system should do great.

I think on your budget, I would go to www.accessories4less.com and get the Marantz 5003 as suggested above. A very fine receiver. 

Then for speakers maybe check out http://saturdayaudio.com/ look for the Monitor Audio Bronze sale. If you will be putting then in an entertainment center then the BR2s which are front port firing would be more ideal for the Ent. Center, and if you do use stands then no problem there either. The only bad thing is they are being liquidated as a new line just released, so it would make getting the center in a few months or whatever a little more difficult. 

For a sub, perhaps you could ask the wife for an extra hundy and get the Hsu STF-1, its a small sub and most wifes like that, it will provide decent punch but won't be earth moving.
http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/stf-1.html

I would also suggest that you look at PSB, their new Image line is really good sounding, and the B5 can be had for about $399 list. I think these are rear ported, but you could use the supplied port plugs if you find they sound a little boomy in the bass, that would eliminate the port noise. However I have used rear ported speakers as surrounds in my bookshelf before, one had plenty of breathing room and sounded fine without the plug, the other was closed in, and without the plug is sounded like crud. So it will come down to how they are placed and the room they have to breathe IMO. The one nice thing about the PSBs is that they just released and so finding a C5 center over the next year or 2 will be a breeze.

Audition what you can. Digms are nice, but I personally find the Monitor line to be harsh in the upper registries with some recordings and movies.

However, good luck, and remember, 2.0 then 2.1 then 3.1, and apply your budget to get the best you can. It looks like you are in San Diego, so you should not have an issue finding good dealers to let you audition some speakers.


----------



## taoggniklat (Mar 30, 2010)

Sorry I can't help you, you are a ducks fan.

Go Sharks!


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

koyaan said:


> Ported speakers aren't ideal for placement inside a cabinet. It would really be best to have them outside the cabinet and a couple of feet from the wall.


You're not wrong, but Ports are only one matter. Boundary compensation is another. If a speaker isn't designed with a boundary compensation switch, it will sound boomy in a cabinet _regardless_ of if it's ported or sealed. In this scenario my recommendation would be something like the Emotiva 6.3(or.2) or Atlantic Tech 2400(or 1400 ).


----------



## Go_Ducks (Oct 17, 2008)

XEagleDriver said:


> GoDuck,
> 
> 2) For $800, a pair of decent bookshelves and AVR should be possible. I would not venture into towers, unless you stumble into an outstanding deal.
> 
> ...


Thanks XEagleDriver

1) Other people have said go with towers due to not having a sub??

3)Thinking I'll find a way to keep them out of a shelf

4)Thats my plan

5)been looking at both the SVS and HSU subs



> I think on your budget, I would go to www.accessories4less.com and get the Marantz 5003 as suggested above. A very fine receiver.


Was looking at the Onkyo 606, Ill look at that too. 



> Audition what you can. Digms are nice, but I personally find the Monitor line to be harsh in the upper registries with some recordings and movies.
> 
> However, good luck, and remember, 2.0 then 2.1 then 3.1, and apply your budget to get the best you can. It looks like you are in San Diego, so you should not have an issue finding good dealers to let you audition some speakers.


I would love to audition more, unfortunatley I am no longer in SD, I'm now in Oak Harbor WA, closes Paradigm I have found is 1 1/2 away. I did listen to some in SD while I was there months ago, Atom Titan and The 7 I thin ma0y have been the 9. I like the sound but it was also my first audition. I'm right with you on the 2.0-2.1-then 3.1 as I can. Problem is what to buy lol. I also want ease in finding a center later if that helps.



> Sorry I can't help you, you are a ducks fan.
> 
> Go Sharks!


Jealousy! and I am asuming you have me for the wrong duck fan, I'm talking OREGON DUCKS!! So sure Go Sharks 



I am o=pen to buying USED that is in no way out of the question, just dont know what to look for. And also if I find say V3 Atoms or something will I need a V3 center also? surrounds? and how old is "too" old.

Thanks again Guys! and Gals


----------



## callas01 (Oct 24, 2010)

You know, 

Aperion Audio lets you do a 30 day in-home trial of their speakers, I think they even pay for the shipping both ways.

Look at this one, its a nice bookshelf and they get very good reviews. At $450 for the pair, and the Marantz receiver that would put you right at $800
http://www.aperionaudio.com/product/Intimus-5B-Bookshelf-Speaker,108,90,250.aspx


Another one to consider that does In-Home demos is Axiom. The M3 is $348/pr. Another speaker that gets good reviews.
http://www.axiomaudio.com/m3.html


----------



## Go_Ducks (Oct 17, 2008)

Does anybody know anything about these or are they still to new?http://www.hometheatersound.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=119%3Aparadigm-reference-millenia-one-seismic-110-home-theater-speaker-system&Itemid=61

At 250 a pop, kinda pricey, but def have the WAF factor if they are anywhere near even the Atom, and there out of the reference line..probally need a sub quick with them though. Opinions?? Not exactly the route I was going but???


----------



## taoggniklat (Mar 30, 2010)

Go_Ducks said:


> Jealousy! and I am asuming you have me for the wrong duck fan, I'm talking OREGON DUCKS!! So sure Go Sharks


Haha, well I saw your location as San Diego so I assumed SoCal sports fan.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

If going with bookshelf style/size, make sure they have good low frequency extension, even when using a sub.
The JBL L820 on-wall speakers fit the bill for great performance and great frequency range, down in the 50hz area.

Used at Ebay now for $260/pr (usually ~$500):
http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=jbl+l820&_sacat=0&_odkw=jbl+l&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313

Here is a review of them:
http://hometheaterreview.com/jbl-studio-l-l820-on-wall-loudspeaker-reviewed/


----------

